# 2011 Spring Playdate - New Jersey



## Laurief

Spring is coming soon!! So am starting to plan my annual spring playdate. 
Last year we had 52 Havanese here - lets try to break the record this year:whoo:

Barring horrible weather, I plan on having it on 
MAY 7th (Saturday) 11am (Hillsborough, NJ)

I know it is early - but wanted to let everyone know that there is a fun day that can go on the calendar!!! 
Please let me know if you can attend.

ATTENDEES:
Laurie & GAbe ----- Lily, Lexi, Logan & Laila
Karen ------ Dugan, Brady, Cassie (dugan was my first HRI foster!), 
Miriam & STeve ----------Bacca
Linda --------------Freddie, Scudder & Bella
Michelle & Ralph - Kodi & Shelby 
Debbie -------Kiyla
Elizabeth & Mike ---------Mollie & Bailey
Susan ---------------------Lucky (one my sweet foster boys)
Wendy, Ed -----------------Bernie (Laila's brother - Yahoo)
January, Craig ---------------- Serena, RAffy & Abby
Susan, Anthony-----------------Jimmy & Buffett
Bonnie, Gary -------------------Morgan & Vivi
Ronit, Mark, Enzo and Emme-------------------Buzzy
Sharon, David--------------------Lucy &Colby - my last sweet baby foster!!
Prieto Family --------------------Oreo - one of my other favorite fosters!!
Brie --------------------------------Jasper
Wilma Manning (HRI) ---------------
Linda Todd-------------------------Ernie
Marcy, Larry, Carly -------------------Remmy
Jan & Angelo --------------------------Havee
Poornima & Ajit ---------------------Lizzie & Benji
Nancy, Kurt -------------------------Lily
Denise----------------------------Frankie Blue
Julie---------------------------------Piper
Elyse, Georgina & Charlotte ----------Berto
Michele & Alan --------------------Guapo & Paisley
Sylvia ------------------------Luna & Dickson
Meredith -------------------------Honey
Stacey, Tom ------------------Jake, Jazz & Mia
Kristen & Tony -----------------Carlito & Nico
Patty, Mark ---------------------Buttons
Janet Z. ----------------------Bella
Tere -------------------------Ache
Donna -----------------------Holly 
Mike, Gabby --------------------Leo

UP TO 60 HAVS!!!!! WOO HOO!!!

Those of you who have come before, know that each of my playdates is a fundraiser. I do not know what it will be this year yet, but will post as soon as I do ,


----------



## davetgabby

Gee Laurie ,that sounds like a hoot. do you cover air fare. ound: I hope you are videotaping.


----------



## Laurief

Believe me DAve, if I could - I would!! 
the best I can do is recommend a dog friendly hotel in the area. 
It is a blast - but I need to find someone to actually videotape the event since I am cooking, serving food, etc. I barely get a chance to chat with everyone that comes.


----------



## Brady's mom

We can't wait! The pups and I are looking forward to it! Cassie says she will have to pick out the perfect bow for the occasion


----------



## Ninja

Hi Laurie,

Thats great that your having your playdate as a funraiser  
I just wanted to let you know, I have a friend who owns a party entertainment company, her site is http://thepartysolvers.com/

She specializes in children's parties but does a lot of other events as well. If you don't know what you would like to do this year maybe you can contact her and if she's available you guys can plan something. I know she comes out to certain parts of Jersey if it's not too far from her. If there will be children there she does face painting and magic shows and a bunch of other things. Her site says everything. Just throwing it out there as an idea


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for the website - I will keep it for all my parties. 

Usually the kids that come just want to eat and play with the dogs -LOL the food is set since I do the cooking. 
My question is what do we raise funds for this time - or ask for donations for. I have some ideas but can decide when we get closer.

Cant wait to start a list of attendees!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

:hungry:Hey Laurie, your fund raiser could be to pay for our airfare there. ound: 
I think you should make it a potluck so you are not tied up with the whole thing.


----------



## Ninja

LOL that's funny Dave!!!

Laurie your right, playing with all the dogs would be my only forcus lol.
I would raise the money for the Havanese Rescue or maybe your local no-kill animal shelter?


----------



## lfung5

Yippee!!! It's one of our favorite days of the year!!! We look forward to it


----------



## irnfit

Whoo Hoo! and with my new job, I don't have to worry about having Saturday off.


----------



## davetgabby




----------



## irnfit

Maybe we can have a quilt raffle for you, Dave.


----------



## davetgabby

I guess jealousy will get me nowhere. I just want lots of video.


----------



## irnfit

The problem is that the humans are usually having such a good time catching up and watching the pups play, they forget to take pictures and videos. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby

irnfit said:


> The problem is that the humans are usually having such a good time catching up and watching the pups play, they forget to take pictures and videos. :biggrin1:


I think you guys have to designate someone as photographer. :boink:


----------



## Laurief

One year my son was home and I had him be the official photographer - but that was one more the than he wanted to be there - LOL 
We will do our best to get you some pics Dave ! 

I do not need any supplies for HRI now, we have done the local shelter, the quilt project, HRI, pet oxygen masks..... 

One of my favorite organizations (close to my heart in many ways) is the Lakota Wolf Preserve. Even though I am a little partial, since my brother is an owner, they are our pups ancestors!! the Preserve is a non profit organization that is an educational center for people to see the wolves, witness the way they live in their natural habitat - learn about them, and hear then howl! They also have educational talks on the 3 bobcats and 2 fox that they have. They have a red and a BLACK fox named Tonka. They are always in need of donations of gift cards to Lowe's and Home Depot as they are constantly in need to upkeep on the fences and general preserve upkeep. Check them out at Lakotawolf.com or on Facebook under Lakota Wolf. 
It is a thought - what do you guys think??


----------



## Thumper

Spring? Wow, it is getting close, ehh? lol I usually have a playdate in May. Maybe we can swing coming to yours this year, I'll talk to the DH about it, I'd love a weekend getaway 

What did you fundraise for last year? Or was that part of the quilt fundraising?

Kara


----------



## Laurief

That would be so cool Kara if you guys could make i!!!! Make it a stop on your way to NYC or Boston, or Poconos!! 
Last year I did HRI in the spring and Quilt in the fall - although my fall one was a small one!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, I love the idea of helping out the Wolf Preserve. I know that is near and dear to your heart and I think it would be a great cause for a fundraiser!


----------



## Kiyla'smom

Laurie,
I am so excited. Kiyla is 2 and rarely gets to meet other Havanese. We live in Lambertville, so not too far away. We will be there!
Debbie (a/k/a Kiyla'sMom)


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I think that's a great idea. My DD went to the preserve about 8 yrs ago and she still talks about it.

Kara, hope u can make it! Would love to finally meet u.


----------



## earfax

I will be there with thepups and the hub:0)eace:


----------



## enp123

Hi,
Our puppy is now 6 months. What a great idea. We'd love to come. We are in the Summit area.


----------



## Laurief

Hi ENP
That would be great! 
What are your names, and your pups name?? 
When we get closer you can PM me and I will give you my address.


----------



## Laurief

:bump: May will be here before you know it!! 

Hope to hear from more of you who can attend the playdate!

I did decide that my fundraiser will be for the Lakota Wolf Preserve. I will post soon the items that they need!!


----------



## Laurief

I have updated the attendees in my first post - check out who is coming!!! 

Kara - what did hubby think? We would love to have you guys! 

So Lakota Wolf Preserve WILL be the charity I am asking donations for. They are in need of the following:
Gift cards to Tractor Supply Store, Home Depot or Lowe's 
(these are used for water tubs, fencing, electrical items etc)
Dick Van Pattens Lamb treats
Canine Natural treats
Frozen turkeys - (I have 3 freezers - no prob with room)
Towels (used is fine) 
Paper towels - Lots 
and heavy duty large dog toys for the puppies that they are expecting this spring. 

if for some reason you do not want to donate to the preserve or wish to also help HRI you can bring
a nice item to be auctioned off at the HRI annual auction held at Nationals this year. 

I am so exited to see everyone - I sure hope we hear from more of you!!


----------



## lfung5

We can't wait to come. Love the idea of the fundraiser!!! I am happy to support your brother and this cause.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, my Mom (Miriam) will be there with Bacca too. I suspect she will come with me and Dad (Steve) will come up later. Also, I will double check with Larry and Marcy. I believe they are coming with their daughter Carly and little Miss Remmy.


----------



## Jan D

I think the beginning of May might be perfect timing for Angelo and I to come to the playdate. He'll have 4 weeks recovery by then. So put us down, but of course it all depends on how he feels. I can't wait to see everyone! Seems like it's been a while since I've been to a playdate!


----------



## Laurief

Jan - I so hope you and Angelo can come -= even if he sits in the middle of the lawn with all the pups = thats ok!! Tell him I will serve him food & beer!!  
I so look forward to seeing you guys! You are ON the list!!!

Karen, YOur Mom is already on the list and I will add Dad and your Aunt & her troops. I know Newton will be happy to see his girlfriend Remmy!!!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, glad to see you are feeling better.


----------



## NvonS

I would love to join you with my Havanese, Lily. Please send me the details.


----------



## lfung5

Ok. The list is off the charts! Can we do name tags!?


----------



## Laurief

Sure Linda, if you want to do them LOL


----------



## lfung5

I set myself up for that one Maybe we can get tags and have people fill in their names and furkids names as they arrive? That would be hard though.....

I will at least try to bring my bandanas from the last playdate!


----------



## Dnice

Hi,
I am new to the Forum and also a Jersey Girl (Springfield). I was so excited to see there are many lovers of Havanese right in the good old Garden State. This day sounds like a blast.
Denise and Frankie Blue


----------



## clare

Well it is so not fair!!Why can't you guys pay for my flights and the pups expenses?There is no one in Britain to have a play date with, the few on here are all so scattered about,and anyway I think there is only about 3 of us!Please get that video camera rolling and the camera shutters shutting!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Clare, 
I wish I could fly all of you guys in - but then I probably would have to rent a part. My back yard can hold about 75-100 people but thats about it!! 

Denise - you and Frankie Blue are on the list!!!! I will send you a private message with my address. 

WE ARE UP TO 47 HAVANESE!!!! - Can we top the 52 from last year???????


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, make that 48. I forgot to tell you that I am babysitting one more that weekend. Nancy is going to be away. Bugsy is staying with her daughter, but little Lucky will be staying with me. I am planning on bringing the 5 of them. Wish me luck. Scott had better be coming with me!


----------



## Pipersmom

We're coming too! Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I may be just looking over it, but I don't see my Mom and Bacca on your list. I know you said they are there, but I don't see them


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: Yay it would not be a party without Piper!!!

Will Meredith & Honey be coming too????

Karen - they were on my list at home - sorry !!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, I just thought I was losing my mind. It wouldn't have been too shocking if that was the case


----------



## HoneyBunny

*We can't wait!*

Sorry it took so long to respond, I haven't checked the forum in a while....Honey and I are looking forward to the play date.. She had so much fun last time 

~ Meredith

PS - my profile picture is from the playdate last Spring!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Meredith I never saw that picture - it is adorable!!! So now you need to get a new one from this years playdate. I will be adding you to the list!! Cant wait to see you guys!.


----------



## Laurief

:bump::bump::bump::bump:

We are up to 53Havanese guests for my playdate!!! :whoo:

I just updated the list on the first post.

Anyone else like to come ???


----------



## Thumper

I just mapquested this and you are 6.5 hours from me, up the Eastern shore way (which is awesome! I hate driving on 95 through DC, that in itself would've deterred me, lol)

Maybe 7.5 hours (Delaware drivers are the worst (no offense anyone in Delaware)

I'll probably let you know sooner, like the week before, we may be able to pull it off  Hope soo!

kara


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> :bump::bump::bump::bump:
> 
> We are up to 53Havanese guests for my playdate!!! :whoo:
> 
> I just updated the list on the first post.
> 
> Anyone else like to come ???


Oh my word-----53 poopers in one place! ound:
How freaking awesome is that????? We need group shots! ound:
Lets see how good the camera people are--can you set 53 dogs together and get a good picture?:behindsofa:


----------



## lfung5

Kara,
I hope you can make it. I would love to meet you & Gucci in person!!!


----------



## Laurief

Julie - I tell you it will never happen - Unless we assign the task to one person. I am usually running around so much with food and all that I forget to take pictures. Who can we give the job to??? 
Or who will volunteer to make sure try and get a group shot??

Any takers?? 

Kara, I think we have a pet friendly Days Inn up the street - maybe 4 miles away. Let know and I will get you info on it if you would like. It would be so cool if you could come!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie is so right. I always bring my camera and FLIP, but am so busy with people and pups, that I forget to take any. We need a designated hoto:


----------



## Laurief

hoto:hoto:hoto:

WHO WANTS TO BE OUR PHOTOGRAPHER???


----------



## lfung5

Since I only wind up taking about 5 pictures during the entire playdate, I better not volunteer or you will wind up with nothing viewable


----------



## Laurief

OMG!!!!! We are up to 56 Havanese!!!!! 
This is going to be so much fun!!!!

Still in need of a photographer!! ?? Any takers?


----------



## Brady's mom

Not it. I certainly can't be trusted to take pictures!


----------



## Laurief

The numbers are creeping up!!

If everyone shows we will have

59 havanese here on the 7th!!!

Pray for sunny weather!! Michelle - how is the almanac looking??


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, that's a lot of Havanese. You will all have so much fun!!


----------



## Suzi

Laurief said:


> OMG!!!!! We are up to 56 Havanese!!!!!
> This is going to be so much fun!!!!
> 
> Still in need of a photographer!! ?? Any takers?


 This is so unfair! We want to come  56 Havanese all together and you guys get to meet each other! How much does the air line charge for two very small Havanese?
I make good movies too!


----------



## Laurief

Suzi - we are up to 59 as if this morning!!! 

Just PRAY for sun!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Pay my air fare and I'll be photograher. :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Laurief

I would if I could!!!!


----------



## clare

Please pay for us well.We will bring lots of British goodies!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am so jealous!!! I would love to meet all of you and your pups. Plus, Lizzie would love to meet another hav. Do have fun!


----------



## lfung5

We are so glad we will be able to attend. I had a scare, but we will be coming!! It's gonna be a blast as always!


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo LInda, I was so afraid you were going to have to work that day! I am SO glad you dont! I am so looking forward to seeing you and Freddie, Scudder & Miss Bella!


----------



## clare

Well it's okay for all you lot! I was so excited to meet my first Hav when we went to the park a couple of days ago.He is the first one in 2 years that we have met other than the ones at our breeders,anyway he was black and tan and had been cut fairly short,he was in between Dizzie and Nellies size, and had the same bouncy spring in his step,unfortunately he was not with his owner, but with her parents and her children.I was over the moon at meeting him!!Goodness knows what I would be like if I met all the gang at the play date.


----------



## Julie

HOLY COW! 59 havs all in one place! It's like a National Havanese Convention! 

HOW AWESOME IS THIS?!?!

I can't wait to see pictures and I am hoping that maybe someone can get a megaphone and a group shot! Wouldn't that be spectacular?????

<---I'll be staying in Iowa wishing I were there.


----------



## Laurief

I did ask Hubby to try to remember to coral everyone for a group picture, but he and I are usually so preoccupied with the food and drinks and comfort of all our human and puppy guests that we dont think about pictures. 
I am still hoping that someone will step up and be the "official photographer"!! We need someone with a big voice who will TELL people where to go with their dogs! 
I will have my camera out there - so i anyone wants to use my camera they are welcome!!!!!


----------



## shimpli

ACHE is number 60... Count us in !!


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo =- Tere - I am so glad you can come!!! 

We are up to 61 Havanese - can you believe it????

To all my guests: Since we are having such a large group this time, I ask that you bring a blanket for your family, and/or lawn chairs as I just dont have that many chairs  
Thanks. \

Also - please watch the forum as the NJ weather has been really crappy!!! I am praying that we dont have to postpone but if so, I will post it here.


----------



## Julie

AWESOME! 61 havanese at Laurie's house! 

The neighbors are gonna know now you are a crazy dog lady Laurie! ound:


----------



## pjewel

61 neezers is not a play date, it's a convention. Fantastic!!!


----------



## clare

Can you get it up to 101 Havanese,but don't let Cruella in!!!


----------



## Laurief

Hehe - I think if we got up to 101 we might just have to find a park for that one. My back yard could not hold that many - LOL


----------



## Laurief

We are getting closer to our playdate - keep praying for drying weather next week and a nice day on the 7th 

Just wanted to ask everyone to bring some lawn chairs with you, as I am execting over 70 people so we will need to spread out on the lawn! 

Also, I am sad to advise that my two beautiful long coated Havs, will NOT have long coats for the playdate. Our wicked Oak wormies are about to fall from the trees, and I just cannot keep them clean. They are also pretty hot, so I think we will be doing some grooming this weekend  

REMINDER - Dont bathe your dogs before coming- the yard might be a bit wet, or muddy and the Oak wormies will be out!! 
They will get plenty dirty and tired!!


----------



## shimpli

Laurief said:


> We are getting closer to our playdate - keep praying for drying weather next week and a nice day on the 7th
> 
> Just wanted to ask everyone to bring some lawn chairs with you, as I am execting over 70 people so we will need to spread out on the lawn!
> 
> Also, I am sad to advise that my two beautiful long coated Havs, will NOT have long coats for the playdate. Our wicked Oak wormies are about to fall from the trees, and I just cannot keep them clean. They are also pretty hot, so I think we will be doing some grooming this weekend
> 
> REMINDER - Dont bathe your dogs before coming- the yard might be a bit wet, or muddy and the Oak wormies will be out!!
> They will get plenty dirty and tired!!


Can you tell this puertorrican girl what Oak wormies are ?? haha Maybe I am dealing with those but I don't know what they are...


----------



## Laurief

Haha - Tere - they are I believe the seed pods for the Oak leaves, and they drop every spring for about 2 weeks. Here is a picture of Logan with them on him =
The are not real worms!!


----------



## shimpli

Ahhh OK... They are coming soon. I remember those. Logan looks so cute even with those "worms" on his coat. Not fun, I guess.


----------



## Laurief

Logan Loves them- more for him to roll around in! I hate them cause they are a little sticky and are in the house, our bed etc!!


----------



## ivyagogo

I really wish we could come, but I know from experience that Gryff would be miserable. He's really great one on one, but the crowd really freaks him out.

Hav fun!


----------



## irnfit

Please keep good weather thoughts, because the forecast is for rain. Laurie, is there a raindate?


----------



## Laurief

Michele - wave that wand of yours and say NO NO Rain!!!

I didnt want to post a raindate at first as I knew I was going on a trip and wasnt sure when - but it is 2 weeks after the 7th - so ..

Our Raindate will be SAturday the 14th. 

I will make the call on Friday most likely, before I do most of the cooking. 
So if it looks like rain - everyone watch this thread!!


----------



## NvonS

No rain! Lily and I are going to CA on the 12th. IT WILL NOT RAIN!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Latest report is that it will be partly cloudy on Saturday.. hopefully the rain from today will end soon and we are still on for Saturday!


----------



## Laurief

So far we are ON!! For Saturday. It is supposed to just be cloudy, which is fine But..... please know that it rained all day today, which means that my back yard (that does not drain too great) is wet, and slightly muddy!! Please...Dont bathe your guys before you come - they WILL get dirty!!! 

I would postpone it but there are so many that can come on the 7th, and I have already started cooking. 
Please understand that I am cooking for over 70 people, so it is hard to cancel last minute (unless it is pouring rain on Sat)!! I know that some do't like to be in the squishy lawn, but I have no control over that. Please understand!

I am so excited to see all you old timers, and SO SO many newbies!!! I am sure that we will have blast and the pups will too!!!!! 

Keep your eyes out here, just in case they change the forcast but as of now -we are on!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Just checked the forecast and thurs/Fri partly cloudy, temp 63-68, so maybe your yard will have a chance to dry out a bit. Sat partly cloudy and high 60's, _*perfect*_ Hav RLH weather.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks - weather lady!! LOL I saw the same thing. It is pretty wet out there today, but in two days it should me much better as long as we dont get more rain!! So far the playdate is ON - I just made some things for it today - so it better happen!!! 
Keep up the good 'SUNNY' thoughts!!


----------



## davetgabby

Who's the camera man/woman. ???????


----------



## Laurief

Gosh No one has stepped forward yet to be the camera person!!! Any takers???????

The rain yesterday killed my yard!!!! it is so wet but am hoping that the next two days will let it drain. Sadly we are expecting a little bit more rain on Friday night - so please please - 
if you are going to bring a blanket, you might want to consider a vinyl tablecloth and put the vinyl on the ground to keep your butts dry!! 

Major cooking starting today!! Cant wait to see you all!


----------



## Laurief

I AM SO SO SO STRESSED OUT!!!Mother Nature is killing me!!! 
What should we do???
Today will be gorgeous - tonight rain showers, and "possible" showers tomorrow, although they say that the showers on Saturday will most likely be north of us. 
Just made 10 lbs potato salad last night - and cooked two pots of chili, ready to make the rest of the food today.....
:frusty::frusty::frusty:

Thoughs??


----------



## shimpli

Laurie, whatever you prefer is good for us. They will get dirty anyway, they will go from your backyard to the bathtub anyway so...
Maybe next week the weather is going to be worse...


----------



## NvonS

The forecast varies station by station. The majority of the forecasts are for no rain until later in the day. Don't stress 
http://www.accuweather.com/us/nj/newark/07101/forecast-hourly.asp?fday=2&hbhhour=15 This one says a few showers overnight and then sunny until another possibility of a shower at 3 pm


----------



## Jan D

It's a tough one Laurie...you have so much prep to do. I think it's only a 40%chance of showers in the morning tomorrow. Maybe it won't even rain at all??? The weather has been horrible. What are you going to do with 10lbs. of potato salad and all that chili? I say go for it and everyone needs to come prepared and expect to go home with a wet dog(s)  All up to you though. I'll totally understand if you postpone it.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - well I just made ziti and eggplant parm this am - so I am going to have it!!! I cannot imagine what I would do with all this food if I didnt!! 
Yes expect to go home with wet dirty dogs, but we will all have a blast anyway!!!!!


----------



## Jan D

YAY!!! I can't wait to see everyone and all those havs!


----------



## Kiyla'smom

The forecasts aren't always right anyway--today was supposed to rain all day and it's beautiful. So hopefully tomorrow will be too. If not we can all wear rain coats, even the havs. Kiyla would love to show hers off!
See you tomorrow!!


----------



## HoneyBunny

YAY! We have our bandanna and bows all ready - can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Leslie

Hope everyone has a great time and that you've found a photographer *hint, hint* :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

THE PLAYDATE IS ON!!!!!!

We never got the expected rain last night. They say "chance" of rain later in the day - so I think we are going to be fine!!!!!!

Cant wait to see everyone!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Wish I could be there. It sounds like so much fun! The sun is shining here in MD and hope it is in NJ also.

HAVE A GREAT TIME !


----------



## pjewel

I can't wait to see the photos of everyone having fun. Looks like you have a great day for it. I'm so happy for you. Wish I could be there.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Hope all who will be at Laurie's party will have a wonderful time and that the weather cooperates for you. It sounds like such FUN - so MANY people and Havs. And all that food!! :biggrin1: Am looking forward to the photos!!! 

It is a good thing it isn't being held in the Pacific NW. It is soggy and gross out - at least where I live. It has been a real challenge to get my gardening/yard work done - mostly, it is not happening.


----------



## clare

Hope you are all having a fantastic day!!! Can't wait for pics.xxxxx


----------



## gelbergirl

Hoping everyone had a great time and the hav's so much fun they go home dirty !


----------



## NvonS

Thank you Laurie!!! We had a wonderful time.


----------



## davetgabby

First one home, Nvon ? Great group shot. More More,...


----------



## pjewel

Like the perfect appetizer, it leaves me wanting more. Wonderful photo!!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh MY GOSH!! i am still cleaning up and still have not had a chance to look at my pics but I am so glad that a group picture was posted. Please know, that there were more people here than in the picture but they either had not shown up yet, left already, or were just too busy kabitzing to get there!

I want to say a special THANK YOU to all my guests!! The day turned out fabulous!!! There were some who came just after back surgery, and some just after heart surgery , and some who have very busy schedules!! I am just So so happy that those that came did! I was such a fun day! And thank you ALL for your generous donations to the Lakota Wolf Preserve, and to HRI and for all the yummy desserts that people brought!!! WE sure did eat good today!!!!!
I was lucky enought to have three of my fosters' here - who I love dearly!!
Thank to you all who brought me gifts, an wine and desserts!!! I means a lot that you were here!!!! 

After making and feeding about 70people I just might have to change the next playdate to a food donation one. It was a little hard for me to cook for 70 people! But I hope I wont have to ask for that help in the fall!!

I am excited about the fall playdate!!


----------



## davetgabby

you can enlarge it by right click .


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Wow, what a great picture! Sure wish it was closer to MI. Looks like everyone had a fun time. Hope to see more pictures.


----------



## davetgabby

So Laurie who was the class clown?


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
We had a great time. This was one of the best playdates yet! The food was fabulous and as always, you & Gabe were great hosts! I would expect to bring a food item next time. I agree it is way to much for you to take on. For future playdates we can come up with a list of what you would like people to bring and the guests can sign up for what they want to bring.
Thanks again!!


----------



## davetgabby

Linda , where's your pics girl.?


----------



## lfung5

davetgabby said:


> Linda , where's your pics girl.?


Too busy socializing. I can't believe I didn't take any! I know Elizabeth & Julie took a ton!!


----------



## Laurief

haha - were you looking for pics from LInda???LOL????? I have a few that I will post no later than tomorrow, but I have to find my camera amongst all of the the dishes , food, and gifts. 
This was one of the greater playdates!! MY FIRST Hri Foster was here - as well as my last and second to last HRI foster were here - I just love seeming my BAbies. 
Colby even brought me a mother's day gift!!!!
I just cannot express what a fabulous day it [email protected]@


----------



## HoneyBunny

*THANK YOU LAURIE!!!!*

Laurie - thank you so much for hosting again.. you and Gabe are so wonderful. Next time, it should definitely be a pot-luck type of event - too much for you to take on yourself.

I am so glad to see old friends and meet new friends 

Honey had a fantastic time - she just got out of the bath and is already fast asleep dreaming about today...

I am downloading pics right now and will start posting soon... Julie took a bunch and I know she was going to download them later today too.


----------



## HoneyBunny

Here are a few of the pics I took - I have about 50.. I didn't take as many as Julie (my camera isn't great).

Any idea on how to upload a .mvi file? I have a cute video I took of Honey and Laila running around.


----------



## Laurief

Those look [email protected]@ Thanks Meredith!
I think the best way is to send the video to You Tube and then post to the forum. I am so anxious to see the two of them playing


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, Laurie, for a wonderful day. It was a fun, relax and happy playdate. Next time, I am on for the food too. 
Here are some pics. Enjoy.


----------



## shimpli

Some more...


----------



## davetgabby

Great pics Tere, love the first one. Thanks


----------



## shimpli

More...


----------



## davetgabby

Beauties , keep em comin. Who was the class clown. ?


----------



## shimpli

Last ones...


----------



## irnfit

Laurie and Gabe, thanks for another perfect playdate. You outdid yourselves this time. I agree - next time we will all bring the food. It was so nice see old friends and meeting new ones, and all the wonderful Havs. It is still amazing to me how well they all get along. Love the pictures and hope to see more.

Laurie - Laila is lucious!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I love seeing the pictures of all the Havs together!!! They are all so cute. Who is that cutie with the green and yellow bow that Shimpli posted?


----------



## shimpli

She is Lexi, Laurie's therapy dog. Precious.


----------



## Missy

Oh I am so glad the weather held out for all of you.
Laurie, you are a wonderful woman to host so many peeps and pups. One of these years I hope to pack up the boys and show up to one of your awesome days. 

Great pictures!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Here a few more..


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks again Laurie for a wonderful day! It was so great to see you, everyone and all the pups!!! Great pictures everyone. Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## tcollins

OMG!!!! I absolutely love it!!!! 
All of the pictures are precious-looks like so much fun! Honestly, a week ago I was ready to pull my hair out dealing with Oliver- you have all made me love him even more. They are really a great breed. Thank you for sharing all of these pictures!
...are there any Michiganians out there who'd like to organize something like that???...


----------



## HoneyBunny

a few more (I think this is it)


----------



## Pipersmom

Laurie and Gabe-thank you so much for hosting, we had a great time as always. 

I enjoyed seeing everyone and your beautiful dogs.

I took a gazillion pictures so I just post some of them. Please pm me if you want any copies 

*Guapo, Logan, Piper, Bernie, Lexi*


----------



## Pipersmom

playing....


----------



## Pipersmom

*My favorite picture of the day-Ache & Piper
Laila
Lily (Lauries)
Lizzie?
Lily (Nancys)


----------



## Ninja

omggg i love the photos....looks like everyone had a greatt time!! so many hav's in one place is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!  Love them!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Pictures with Mom

*Linda & Fred
Ronit & Buzzy
Laurie & Laila
Karen & Cassie
Jan & Havee


----------



## Pipersmom

Meredith & Honey
Karen, Cassie, Dugan & Brady

Gary,Bonnie, Vivi, Morgan
Michele, Guapo & Paisley

I would love help with some of the names I'm missing..


----------



## Pipersmom

Piper
Havee, Benji, Logan
Laila & Ache
Piper & Brady
Morgan


----------



## HoneyBunny

Julie, Your pics are amazing!!!! I love the both the pics I saw of Honey, but I'm sure I'd like more!


----------



## Pipersmom

Everyone (almost!)
Mike, Leo
Debbie & Kiyla
Brady, Cassie
Piper


----------



## Pipersmom

more playing...


----------



## Leslie

Love, LOVE the pix! Thank you, Julie! 

Laurie, I'm so glad all turned out so well. I'm also so very sad our schedule didn't allow us to be there on the "right" weekend  Oh well, maybe another time


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Beautiful Havs make for a beautiful day, great pictures.


----------



## pjewel

Fantastic photos. It always amazes me how well they all get along.


----------



## Suzi

How fun is that! Looks like the weather was perfect! Can't waitto see the rest of the pictures!:whoo:


----------



## clare

THANK YOU for sharing all those fabulous pictures,they have made my day, it looks like you all had a great time,how I wish we could have been there,it would have been a great birthday party for Nellie!! I shall now have to go back and look at them in more detail.So THANK YOU again for the lovely pics!


----------



## lfung5

Julie.
Thanks for taking such great pictures!!! That's actually Fred with me. Shame on you for posting a rated x picture of him. He had so much fun at this playdate his little red rocket was out 
The other dog that looks like Fred is actually Logan. They really look alike, but Logan is taller.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - you guys got some great pictures - 
Many people cancelled last minute, or didnt show - so the final count was 
56 People and 47 Pups!!! What a fun day~!

I want to hear the answer to Dave's question - I was busy so I never really got a chance to watch all the pups - WHO WAS THE CLOWN OF THE DAY??? 

Here are some of my pictures that I took:

Benji
Bernie
Bernie & Laila 
Colby 
Cake


----------



## Laurief

Bunch of group shots


----------



## Laurief

Various pics and 
Honey


----------



## Laurief

Kristen & Nico
Laila & Bernie (these two are littermates)
Laila 
Laila & Logan
Lexi & Vivi


----------



## Laurief

Lily
Piper
Poornima & Lizzie
Vivi
Wendy (Bernie's Mom)

Thats the last of the pictures I took.


----------



## Pipersmom

lfung5 said:


> Julie.
> Thanks for taking such great pictures!!! That's actually Fred with me. Shame on you for posting a rated x picture of him. He had so much fun at this playdate his little red rocket was out .


Hahahahaha! At least we know he had a good time.

Great pictures Laurie, I can't believe you had time to take pictures on top of everything else. Thanks again for a great day


----------



## Kiyla'smom

Laurie,
Thanks so much. Kiyla and I had a great time at the playdate! She's still sleeping now. lol
Debbie


----------



## motherslittlehelper

It has been so much fun, looking at all the photos! Looks and sounds like it was the perfect day. The setting is absolutely beautiful! Laurie, I am so impressed at how you are able to pull off an event like that and then take pictures too. Loved seeing the girly Havs with their bows in their topknots. Love Bernie's face with that dark, dark muzzle - is his mom (or dad) a forum member? Great idea - the 'name tags' for Piper and Honey!  Would have loved to have been there and seen all the Havs and people in person. At the two Hav get-togethers we have attended north of here, the thing that stood out to me was how well a large group of these little guys get along. They are just so happy. 

Thank you so much for sharing; really appreciate the glimpse into your wonderful day!!


----------



## Suzi

Beautiful Piper!


----------



## davetgabby

Super pics, wish we could have been there.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Pipersmom said:


> more playing...


I love the picture of the dog on the chair and the others on the ground. Wonder what she is telling them????


----------



## pjewel

I can't get enough of these pictures. It looks wonderful. One of these days I'll have to add my troops to the mix. I love Bernie with his dark mask. They are all universally beautiful, each in his own way.


----------



## Laurief

It was funny that Bernie was "holding court" from his chair! He was a sweet thing - and he and Laila got along great - but not sure if they remembered each other.


----------



## Thumper

That looks like SO much fun and I've been loving all of the uploads of Facebook. Can't believe I missed all the awesome food and the Hav and hav-friends
I'm glad it went off without a hitch. It sucks buying all the food and getting everything ready and set up..tons of work..and not knowing what the weather intends to do.

Kara


----------



## HoneyBunny

Hi Laurie, I had some trouble with youtube, but I was just able to get the video on - only one came up:






turns out I had some videos from the last play date too -











Thanks again


----------



## clare

Wonderful videos,thank you.What fun they all had.


----------



## lfung5

Suzi said:


> Beautiful Piper!


Did you paint this Suzi? If so, maybe I can pay you to do one for me!


----------



## Laurief

I love the videos - they look great!!!! Wish you could have been there Kara. The only thing worse than buying food and having it cancelled - is to MAKE all the food and then have to cancel. It was a close call - THANK GOT WEATHER MEN ARE IDIOTS!!! lol


----------



## Laurief

I just looked at the video again and just laughed at Laila chasing Honey - she just was not going to give up - LOL


----------



## Missy

oh what wonderful pictures and what a wonderful day!!!! next best thing to being there is seeing all the fun pictures and videos!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Haha Laurie - Honey LOVES being chased.. I wished I taped more of it... next time!


----------



## michi715

Great pictures!! And what a great day! Thanks again to Laurie and Gabe for hosting!


----------



## Suzi

Okay who was the biggest goof ball? and who was the shyest?


----------



## Laurief

I want to know too cause I was too busy to see much of the play.

WHO was the biggest goofball?

SHYEST?? 

Most active? 

Class Clown??


----------



## Thumper

Oh I know!! ITs easier to freeze the meat but not so much big pots of chili! lol And certain things, well, don't even freeze very well. I'm glad the weather people were wrong.

I'd love to hear the personality awards ~~


----------



## Pipersmom

Suzi-I love that painted picture you made of Piper, so cute! Is that a computer program?

I have to say that Leo was a hilarious little maniac and I would nominate him for class clown.

This is the best picture I was able to get of him because he...does..not..stop.
Leo is on the left. (and you can see the crazy in his eyes. lol)


----------



## shimpli

I agree. Leo was very funny and active too. Let me tell you, Ache loved him. She played with him a lot and look at her in this picture. Oh my...


----------



## NvonS

Leo was Lily's favorite. He taught her to play fetch. She actually brought the ball back to me yesterday!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Leo sounds like he was quite the ladies' man??! Cute!


----------



## Laurief

Hahah - Leo was a very active boy! He loved to play!!!


----------



## lfung5

I know who the most inactive dogs were


----------



## irnfit

Me, too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Does anyone else have any pictures to post?? 

I am so happy that we were able to get a good group picture!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I only took a few pictures on my cell phone, but here they are


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Karen. I have to say that Benji is so adorable!!!


----------



## shimpli

I have some more...


----------



## shimpli

More...


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Tere - I love the one of Lily stuck between the deck slats!
I got such a kick out of all the pups standing in line to get into the house - and once they all got in, they checked it out, and came back out - it was cute!


----------



## pjewel

Wonderful, wonderful pictures. Love them.


----------



## Pipersmom

Tere is that Leo with Laila??? That boy was spending time with all the ladies, what a player.

I guess he wins biggest flirt too.


----------



## shimpli

Pipersmom said:


> Tere is that Leo with Laila??? That boy was spending time with all the ladies, what a player.
> 
> I guess he wins biggest flirt too.


Yes, that is Leo. He was after the girls, for sure. hahaha


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Is Leo from our forum? I don't recall a Leo, but what a little stud!  Also, does Bernie belong to a forum member? That picture of all the pups waiting at the door is way cute!


----------



## Laurief

Actually I met Leo and his family while I was going into therapy class with Lexi. They were coming out from an obedience class & of course I noticed a Hav and just HAD to talk to them. They live locally but are a very busy couple who just married last year so they are not on any forums - just on my list for playdates. 

Bernie is Laila's littermate and I know that his Mom is on HT but I also think she is on here as well. I am sure she will "reveal" herself if she is.


----------



## Pattie

WOW! I love all of the doggies n' people in all of the photos. Looks like it was such great fun. The group shot was amazing.


----------



## Jan D

Thanks once again Laurie and Gabe for a great playdate. Angelo and I had a great time and especially enjoyed seeing familiar faces again and meeting new ones! It was fun seeing the dogs interact...that Layla is a little bugger...sooooo spunky! Thanks again!!


----------



## clare

Thanks again to everyone who has posted pictures.I have absolutely loved looking at them all,it must have been a great day.


----------



## mikepont

Hi everyone, this is Leo (the playa)'s Dad. I had no idea Leo was such a stud with all the ladies. 

Big thanks to Laurie and Gabe for hosting such an awesome event and for all the great pics everyone has posted.

I took a bunch of pics and video with my phone, I'll go thru them soon and post any good ones here.


----------



## Pipersmom

mikepont said:


> Hi everyone, this is Leo (the playa)'s Dad. I had no idea Leo was such a stud with all the ladies.


Welcome! The parents are always the last to know.

Leo is great and I think he got some of the shy dogs to play, as well as charming all the ladies. Would love to see your pictures.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - Mike I remember giving you the info about the forum - but now am so glad that you joined. Before I saw this I was going to send you an email telling you how much of a "player" Leo was - and how everybody just loved him. I sure wish Gabby could have been here with us too!  

Please do post your pictures when you can - I would love to see them!!!!

I wanted to let you ALL know how much I love having these playdates!! I love seeing you all, meeting new people, new pups etc!! 
I wanted to share with you a wonderful surprise that I got yesterday when I arrived home from a little vacation. 

Julie ( Piper's Mom) sent me a fabulous Thank you gift which was so NOT necessary but it is so special. Here is a picture of it! She sent me a bottle of wine with the group picture on it!!!! I don't know if I ever can open it now because it is SO special!!! 
Thank you Julie with all my heart!!!


----------



## davetgabby

I want one. :hurt:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

How thoughtful and what a cool memento of your special day!


----------



## TilliesMom

How thoughtful!!


----------



## shimpli

I love it !!! So cool, Julie.


----------



## Pattie

Very cool!


----------



## gelbergirl

That is terrific! A special bottle


----------



## Julie

How cool is that?
:thumb: AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## yankee1chic

*Hi from Bernie's mom..*

I just joined this forum tonight. Did not realize it was here. Not sure how that got past me...

Ed (Bernie's Daddy) and I just looked through all the posts about Laurie's playdate. We had so much fun at her house that day. We really enjoyed meeting so many of you there. I am still in disbelief that Bernie was so calm. I guess he was just shy. Hopefully next time he will be more outgoing like at home.

Laurie and Gabe made such a wonderful spread and everyone was so nice. We did not know a single person there so we were nervous but were put immediately at ease because of how friendly everyone was.

We loved seeing Bernie and Laila together.....so adorable. Some of the pics of Bernie are funny that are posted on here. I love the one where he is looking over the arm of my chair at the others....lol

I have to figure out how to resize my pics and then I will share what we have (just a couple)

I look forward to checking out the rest of this site and seeing you all again at Laurie and Gabe's next year.

Wendy (Bernie's Mommy)


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Wendy. Yeah I missed this play date too.


----------



## hmrgang

Wow, what great pictures. I am sorry I missed you all. I had my daughter's college graduation to attend, plus her RN pinning ceremony. It looks like you all had a great time and the dogs all looked beautiful. I love seeing my puppies, the 4 L's and Bernie. Sure hope I can come next time!
Phyllis


----------



## Laurief

Me too Phyllis!!

Wendy - I look forward to seeing the pictures that you have! And yes, Bernie =was quite the character!! He was great!!


----------



## irnfit

Well, I was had such a great time, and so did the pups and DH. The problem is I only snapped one pic, but I think it is so cute.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Michelle - you are right - that is really really cute!!!


----------



## pjewel

Michele, I love that picture.


----------



## mikepont

I finally got a chance to post the pics and videos from my phone.

Let me know if anyone has any problems viewing the gallery.

Enjoy...

Havanese Social Spring 2011


----------



## Kathie

The pictures and videos were great! What a wonderful yard you have, Laurie. Looks like "everyone" had a good time!


----------



## TilliesMom

Awesome!! now THAT is a yard for a playdate! Lucky dogs!
Wish we were on the same side of the country... we'd be there!!!


----------



## clare

I loved the photos and the videos,brilliant!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Guys - It really is the perfect space for lots of pups!  
Thanks Mike - they are great pics and videos!!


----------

